# Keep the money or give it back?



## kwillia

They thought about keeping it, but gave it back only because they felt they'd be "caught" by their religion... what would you do?

_Janelle Jones says she discovered on the way home that the bag did not contain the sweet tea and junior spicy chicken sandwich that she had ordered Friday at the Rochester fast-food restaurant.

Foster's Daily Democrat reports that Jones called her husband and they decided to return the $2,631, which was a Burger King bank deposit.

Matthew Jones says the couple briefly considered keeping the money, which they certainly could have used. But he says he and his wife are Jehovah's Witnesses, and that "Jehovah sees everything."_

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/01/2...drive-thru-returns-2631-bank/?intcmp=trending


----------



## vraiblonde

Good for Jehovah, that He's keeping these people straight.  Who knows what they'd get up to if it weren't for their eternal babysitter?


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Good for Jehovah, that He's keeping these people straight.  Who knows what they'd get up to if it weren't for their eternal babysitter?


No lie. Well, I know several Christians that would probably keep the money and then go to church, confess their sins and ask for forgiveness which they believe makes it all better so point Jehovah...


----------



## Tilted

The choice seems pretty straightforward to me: It depends on who you want to be as a person and/or who you're willing to see in your mirror.

If you're okay with being a schmuck, if you can see one in the mirror each morning and then go about your day unfazed, and then come home each night and sleep soundly, then - keep the money and be a schmuck with an extra $2,631 or that much less debt or that much more stuff.

If you aspire first and foremost to being a decent person, if the mirror is your most respected critic, then - return the money, preferably anonymously.


----------



## Ken King

kwillia said:


> No lie. Well, I know several Christians that would probably keep the money and then go to church, confess their sins,*tieth 10%* and ask for forgiveness which they believe makes it all better so point Jehovah...



:fixed:


----------



## Larry Gude

One of the most chilling moments of my life was when a key employee told me the only reason to not, aside from punishment, rape, rob, murder and steal was his faith. That absent that, he saw no moral reason in and of itself to not rape, not rob, not murder, not steal.

This is one of the many reasons I have no problem with faith; when it gives immoral, amoral, people reason to behave.


----------



## Roman

There have been times when I kept the money. I found $60 in a public dryer. I kept that. I found $20 on the floor of a grocery store, and kept that. But equally as many times, I've returned it. In the change slot at a self-checkout, I found $30, and kept that too!


----------



## kwillia

Roman said:


> There have been times when I kept the money. I found $60 in a public dryer. I kept that. I found $20 on the floor of a grocery store, and kept that. But equally as many times, I've returned it. In the change slot at a self-checkout, I found $30, and kept that too!


I consider that "found" money because in all cases there is no way of tracking the rightful owner.


----------



## Roman

kwillia said:


> I consider that "found" money because in all cases there is no way of tracking the rightful owner.


Thanks for making me feel better!


----------



## terbear1225

kwillia said:


> I consider that "found" money because in all cases there is no way of tracking the rightful owner.



exactly.  found a $50 in the snow at a BWI parking garage once.  there was NO way to determine who it belonged to.  didn't feel guilty keeping it.  On the other hand, if a cashier gives me $1 too much change, I hand it back.


----------



## KDENISE977

terbear1225 said:


> exactly.  found a $50 in the snow at a BWI parking garage once.  there was NO way to determine who it belonged to.  didn't feel guilty keeping it.  On the other hand, if a cashier gives me $1 too much change, I hand it back.



I do the same, I feel like, what if...at the end of their shift they get charged because their drawer is short.  I feel bad if I watch them ring something up and the price is too low, but I've done it, ignored it a few times.  #goingstraighttohell


----------



## Larry Gude

####.  I just realized I walked out of the lunch joint I go to nearly every day without paying!!! 

You go order, they give you a ticket, I went to the cash machine to reload, buddies walk in, start shooting the ####, sit with them, shoot more ####, my number called and out the door I went. 

They're supposed to see your ticket stamped proving you paid. They were busy. I was busy. 

Oh well. I'll be in there tomorrow and cough it up.


----------



## Roman

Larry Gude said:


> ####.  I just realized I walked out of the lunch joint I go to nearly every day without paying!!!
> 
> You go order, they give you a ticket, I went to the cash machine to reload, buddies walk in, start shooting the ####, sit with them, shoot more ####, my number called and out the door I went.
> 
> They're supposed to see your ticket stamped proving you paid. They were busy. I was busy.
> 
> Oh well. I'll be in there tomorrow and cough it up.


I'll bet one of your buddies picked up the tab for you.


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> ####.  I just realized I walked out of the lunch joint I go to nearly every day without paying!!!
> 
> You go order, they give you a ticket, I went to the cash machine to reload, buddies walk in, start shooting the ####, sit with them, shoot more ####, my number called and out the door I went.
> 
> They're supposed to see your ticket stamped proving you paid. They were busy. I was busy.
> 
> Oh well. I'll be in there tomorrow and cough it up.



Been there, done that. As a regular, they did notice, but said nothing. The next time in I mentioned it, paid up. They said they were not going to say anything, knowing I'd be back to make it right. A good feeling to be appreciated like that.


----------



## inkah

I'd give it back.  But really?  Burger King could have used a serious lesson there.  A bank deposit in a food bag sitting near the drive through window??  wtf?  Hopefully that manager got a serious smack down.


----------



## ArkRescue

terbear1225 said:


> exactly.  found a $50 in the snow at a BWI parking garage once.  there was NO way to determine who it belonged to.  didn't feel guilty keeping it.  *On the other hand, if a cashier gives me $1 too much change, I hand it back*.



Once I realized the cashier didn't ring up a pair of boots among all the stuff I bought.  I didn't take them back because I figured if I did they may fire her because they were an $80 pair of boots.  Being honest meant calling her out and I would have felt bad if she was fired for that.  I have left the store with smaller items and walked back in immediately (if I checked the receipt as I was leaving which I usually do) to say this didn't get rung up though (like a case of bottle water at the bottom of the cart).


----------



## ArkRescue

inkah said:


> I'd give it back.  But really?  Burger King could have used a serious lesson there.  A bank deposit in a food bag sitting near the drive through window??  wtf?  Hopefully that manager got a serious smack down.



Typical bank deposit bags are too obvious, so they use the fast food bags to disguise the deposit.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

ArkRescue said:


> Typical bank deposit bags are too obvious, so they use the fast food bags to disguise the deposit.



Perhaps a process modification.....if BK insists on using  fast food bags, put something conspicuous on it like a Post-It note; doesn't have to have anything written on it.


----------



## ArkRescue

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Perhaps a process modification.....if BK insists on using  fast food bags, put something conspicuous on it like a Post-It note; doesn't have to have anything written on it.



well then someone would spread the word to look for the person carrying a bag with a post it note - they'd have to remove that before leaving the store obviously.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

ArkRescue said:


> well then someone would spread the word to look for the person carrying a bag with a post it note - they'd have to remove that before leaving the store obviously.



Anything that the money is put into to make the daily deposit; somebody's gonna notice.....take out bag, a briefcase with a combo lock, a hand truck.....
Then, if the one making the deposit is robbed; depending on how quickly that happens, it could point to a very possible inside job or just somebody 'casing the joint.'
Either way, _only the managers_ should be making the daily deposits and they should be armed; or at the very least make the nightly drop a two-person job.


----------

